# Purpleheart sanding and finishing



## gregL (Feb 1, 2009)

I just built a box with Purpleheart and this is the first time using this wood. After cutting and sanding the wood turns a light brown color. From what I understand it will slowly regain its purple color.
How often do you let it sit before applying a finish? I wish to get as much of a purple finish as possible.
Thanks


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

There's a discussion about purpleheart's color changes on the purpleheart page of my web site (link below my name). It won't directly answer your question but will give you some more information. Click on the "fact sheet" icon at the top of the page.

Paul


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

gregL said:


> I just built a box with Purpleheart and this is the first time using this wood. After cutting and sanding the wood turns a light brown color. From what I understand it will slowly regain its purple color.
> How often do you let it sit before applying a finish? I wish to get as much of a purple finish as possible.
> Thanks


I have made a couple jewelry box's from purpleheart wood I let mine set a couple days while i made the box part It turned back to a lite purple Than i sprayed it with cabnet grade lacquer It was a lot more purple color I still have the box's And they seam to have turned more I have some more of the pieces That have been cut off's and they have turned real puple That is 2 week i would guess When i got the wood It was a deep purple Don't know how long the last time it was sanded I belive the air and time is what make's turn What you mite do is take a small sample and put it in the sun With some of it covered so no direct sun get's to that part and see if that darken's it ?? Some wood's it will darken But than don't put a large board in the direct sun It may do some things that you doint want Just my 2 cents Hi paul


----------

